# CC Mini Hilly South london interim ride.



## DJ (1 Feb 2009)

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/herne-hill/648558996529

Ok, Hi everyone, I have finally managed to do this (I think) I have mapped the route on mapmyride.com.

It is on Tuesday the 17th of February,half term you see, start time (to be discussed) but I was thinking of 10.30.

It is a short ride but is fairly hilly, two climb's of 377ft and one of about half that in the middle.

It starts inside the Herne Hill entrance to Brockwell park.Will also be going past the Herne Hill Velodrome, for anyone who would like a quick peek.

I will be factoring in a....shall we say quick refreshment stop in Bromley 

and it ends at the Windmill on the common in Clapham where beer can be consumed (familiar to some I know).

Because it is short, it should be fairly quick so if any one who would like to come along would like to start earlier (so they are free in the aftrenoon) then that is fine.

I know due to the mid week timing there will probably be a lot of people who can't make it, so for that reason I am not expecting a huge turn out. 

Anyone who is up for it is very welcome and will be warmly greeted with ..........................................erm a shake of my hand!

Cheers.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Feb 2009)

It'll be too fast and hilly for me but sounds good - hope you all have fun! Uncle James commented that you go right past where he used to work in Beckenham so feel free to hold up all the road traffic and generally annoy the folks there!


----------



## DJ (1 Feb 2009)

Thank's , I just need some victim's er I mean Friendly CC'ers to join me!


----------



## Radius (9 Feb 2009)

I'm in, I'll ask my mate that couldn't make it last time if he wants to go too, then we might at least have 3 riders 
Was actually planning a trip to the velodrome with him at some point, but perhaps that's for another occasion!

C'mon guys, you know you want a nice midweek ride


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

Well I'm all for a midweek ride but I'm not 100% sure those hills count as 'nice'!!!


----------



## Radius (9 Feb 2009)

I hate hills, f*cking nuisance they are, but still, if I get to go on a ride with other people I suppose I'll have to bear it


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

Ah, but you have youth in your legs to propel you up them. I need a rocket launcher.


----------



## Radius (9 Feb 2009)

Beh, c'mon, we'll let you spin all the way up them if you come, honest


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

I've cycled with djtheglove before now and watched him disappear off into the distance up hills - I don't want to slow him down too much as I think he's hoping for a bit of a fast ride through the streets (hope I'm not attributing incorrect impressions to him, so sorry dj if I am!)

You know I'm on this three-wheeled monstrosity, don't you Radius?


----------



## Radius (9 Feb 2009)

I've watched him disappear into the distance too....behind me (remember that?  
Only joking, but I dunno, think it could be fun, and of course we wouldn't leave you behind (well, I don't think we would ), I don't think anyone goes that fast up hills really


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

You haven't watched me climb a hill yet! I hasten to add that I am pretty quick on the downhills but have discovered that overall I don't make up more time on the descent than I lose on the ascent.

And the time when djtheglove and I did a ride including a few rolling hills he always, ALWAYS passed me before the top of the incline following a descent. The rotter!


----------



## DJ (9 Feb 2009)

If you make it for this one Helen, I will let you go in front as much as possible that trike of your's would make mincemeat of poor unsuspecting ped's


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

...and you think this is a _good _thing, worth putting me out in front for?


----------



## DJ (10 Feb 2009)

Okay, this ride is actualy going to happen, (weather permitting), so it look's like the roll call so far is as follow's;

Me
Radius + friend
Auntie Helen
tdr1nka

I have a feeling some people would like to start earlier and some would suit a slightly later start, so we will have to thrash that one out a bit!

One thing that is good, is the fact it's half term so a bit less traffic that week.

any one else feel ready for a ear popping trudge around some of the hillier part's then come along!


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Feb 2009)

..a small and select band but I'm sure it will be fun.

I've voted for a later start as I have a 2 hour drive to get to parking location, plus some travel time from there to the start of the ride, and commuter traffic along the A12 where I'd drive to London is dreadful before 9am. I hope this isn't too much of a problem to the rest of you! Don't know if the afternoon suits anyone more than the morning?

...ear popping


----------



## DJ (10 Feb 2009)

Wow a trike race!!!!! That's oficial so that I don't have to race User3143!!!!!

That's quite a group now , so that's good, Roll call,

Me 
Auntie Helen
Radius + friend
tdr1nka
User1314
User3143-lets do it again!!!!

So between now and Tuesday we have to agree a starting time so, what are thought's on that? 11ish too late for some?


----------



## Radius (10 Feb 2009)

Don't mind about time really, and that's quite a little group now, some of those names ring a bell for some reason...  (apart from Auntie Helen, of course )


----------



## DJ (10 Feb 2009)

Ok, that's great it's actualy tdr1nka I am more concerned about regards time as he mentioned he has to juggle child care a bit so just hoping it's ok with him. 

Defo a couple of bevvies at the end, there is one member of the group who said they would like a stop in the middle too, it's fine with me as it just makes it more fun really so I will find somewhere in Bromley area that is suitable.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I will find somewhere in Bromley area that is suitable.



May I be so bold as to suggest the Partridge Pub in Bromley for your needs

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=BR1+1HE&spn=0.005,0.02&hl=en

Has a very small walled garden at the side were you can lock the bikes up.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Feb 2009)

Have fun on this ride... Personally I'll have to decline as:

1. I'm working 
2. As you have seen, I can't do hills!

Have fun
SD


----------



## Aperitif (10 Feb 2009)

Yes you can SiD -you were fine on Saturday...don't know what you are thinking. A few more each time and your legs will learn and you will know your legs etc...
You were one of the team - perfect!


----------



## Auntie Helen (10 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck, what's work when you have the opportunity to leave me for dead up hills!

Aperitif, can you slip away from the evils of work for a while to help drag me up the Mountains of South London?


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Feb 2009)

Not to worry, Miss tdr1nka is spending the day with a family friend who will spoil her rotten, she'll not notice I've gone.
Although I do have to say I'd prefer the 11am start so's I don't have to race to get to the start.


----------



## DJ (11 Feb 2009)

Sittingduck said:


> Have fun on this ride... Personally I'll have to decline as:
> 
> 1. I'm working
> 2. As you have seen, I can't do hills!
> ...




Tell them you are sick of work and you can't come in!

Oh but don't then log your days mileage on cyclogs!!!!!!!!!!

Did you buy that roadie you were going to look at SD?


----------



## DJ (11 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> May I be so bold as to suggest the Partridge Pub in Bromley for your needs
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=BR1+1HE&spn=0.005,0.02&hl=en
> 
> Has a very small walled garden at the side were you can lock the bikes up.



You may be so bold as to suggest that yes Ian, especially as it looks perfect. thanks.


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Feb 2009)

I'm really happy with an 11am start, or even later, due to the vagaries of traffic down your part of the world (up here people still use horse & cart for the most part!). Is there anyone for whom an 11am start is too late in the day?


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Feb 2009)

djtheglove has offered for me to park at his place, which I shall probably do, or failing that some on-road parking near Tdr1nka's so I can cycle in with him. My car satnav should hopefully lead me safely to either location!


----------



## ianrauk (11 Feb 2009)

Shall I come on this ride? Sorely tempting?
Could do the loop, the leave you at Herne Hill and do half the loop again back to Bromley, then could add another 20-30 miles by zooming off into the Kent countryside.


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Shall I come on this ride? Sorely tempting?
> Could do the loop, the leave you at Herne Hill and do half the loop again back to Bromley, then could add another 20-30 miles by zooming off into the Kent countryside.



Aw, go on! You know you want to.
I'll be on the roadie so there's a fair chance I'll be faster than I was on the weekend.

Still got stinky cold btw, I have it as a reserve excuse.


----------



## DJ (11 Feb 2009)

Ok folks here is the latest update on the mini hilly, Start time has been settled at 11am "H" I want you to park as close to the start as poss (just thinking of time saving) so I will PM you details presently. Or if it's easier to stop at Dom's a bit less driving then that's fine.

I went out this afo and reccied some of the Bromley part's I wasn't 100% sure about, found some nice tweeks to the route which I will edit when I have time, did the Hill's and yes I did know I was going uphill on my MTB as well !!!!!!!

Now that I have committed to the Pub in Bromley, I took a look up their and guess what folks it's on top of another hill, There is also a grave yard near by for those who need it!!!!

So the mini hilly is not quite so mini anymore. (Thanks Ian).

Ian please feel free to join us you are a local lad after all!


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Feb 2009)

As I was struggling up a hill on my way home today I had a moment's inspiration as to how you lot can all keep yourselves from getting bored whilst you wait for me to get up the hills. You could turn round, go down them, then go back up them again. We'd probably arrive at the top at the same time as your second ascent and you'd have all got some extra exercise. How does that plan suit y'all


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Shall I come on this ride? Sorely tempting?
> Could do the loop, the leave you at Herne Hill and do half the loop again back to Bromley, then could add another 20-30 miles by zooming off into the Kent countryside.


...yes and we all know why you've decided to come on this ride...


----------



## tdr1nka (11 Feb 2009)

Hey, I might be faster on this ride so I don't get caught between Auntie Helen and Ianrauk counting miles at each other.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Feb 2009)

Grrrr, would love to come along but work is manic at the moment (although as payment for me working through lunch hours for the past couple of weeks I am having the day off Tomorrow to de-stress  and the Boss has sanctioned it)

You'll be fine with the hills Auntie H - I think you secretly enjoy them 

DJtGlove... RE the road bike: Nah I decided not to buy one....
Building my own instead! Frame arrived Today 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=27651


----------



## iLB (11 Feb 2009)

perhaps i shall venture out with you as well on my compact...


----------



## DJ (11 Feb 2009)

that's cool come along, will you be coming up to Herne Hill for the start or joining us en-route in Bromley?


----------



## Radius (11 Feb 2009)

On your compact? Unless you mean your Allez you're not allowed to come


----------



## iLB (11 Feb 2009)

if only i knew the way (even vaguely) to herne hill... is there anyone i can meet enroute to herne hill?


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

*Edited map*

http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/herne-hill/648704140083


couldn't sleep, so edited the route for this ride instead! It now takes in my tweeks, the detour up to the pub and I have changed it to encompass the same down hill stretch that everyone enjoyed so much on tdr1nka's bleak mid winter ride.

Their is the link above.

Quick roll call;

ME
Radius+friend
Auntie Helen
tdr1nka
User1314
User3143
ilovebikes
dellzegg
Davywalnuts


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2009)

Just a thought
Looking at the hill up to the Partridge pub in Bromley (I rode down it this morning).
I think it may be a little to steep, twisty and tight, Especially for the trikes. I can imagine a some irate drivers behind. It may be worth going the longer way round.


----------



## tdr1nka (12 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Just a thought
> Looking at the hill up to the Partridge pub in Bromley (I rode down it this morning).
> I think it may be a little to steep, twisty and tight, Especially for the trikes. I can imagine a some irate drivers behind. It may be worth going the longer way round.



Even more miles Ian?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2009)

Mon amie....
The thought never crossd my mind....


----------



## topcat1 (12 Feb 2009)

I may join you(i'm working until 1230) but i'll be starting over an hour behind you, where's this pub in bromley?what road is it on?


----------



## tdr1nka (12 Feb 2009)

topcat1 said:


> I may join you(i'm working until 1230) but i'll be starting over an hour behind you, where's this pub in bromley?what road is it on?



You might just get there first!


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Just a thought
> Looking at the hill up to the Partridge pub in Bromley (I rode down it this morning).
> I think it may be a little to steep, twisty and tight, Especially for the trikes. I can imagine a some irate drivers behind. It may be worth going the longer way round.




I rode up and down yesterday and fail to see the problem, I was thinking as Idid it that there is very little traffic on that rd!

It's a lovely little hill, very steep, like Sydenham hill and quite short, however if you would prefer to go up the longer hill on the main rd, then that's fine with me, we can all meet at the Partridge!

I could race you to the beer and pies!
Am I bovvered?


----------



## ianrauk (12 Feb 2009)

okey doke...was just a thought




djtheglove said:


> I rode up and down yesterday and fail to see the problem, I was thinking as Idid it that there is very little traffic on that rd!
> 
> It's a lovely little hill, very steep, like Sydenham hill and quite short, however if you would prefer to go up the longer hill on the main rd, then that's fine with me, we can all meet at the Partridge!
> 
> ...


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> May I be so bold as to suggest the Partridge Pub in Bromley for your needs
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=BR1+1HE&spn=0.005,0.02&hl=en
> 
> Has a very small walled garden at the side were you can lock the bikes up.




Hi TC if you have a look at the link above it will show you where it is and the post code.

We'll save you a pie if you like!


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (12 Feb 2009)

Much as i would love to join you and torture myself going up them hills I have just taken on a job to print 38 nudes so will be stuck in my darkroom  but have fun you lot


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Feb 2009)

Is it still okay to join? 

Ive requested a day off, but this should be fine, and my new wheel should be here tomorrow, so no excuses this time!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Feb 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Much as i would love to join you and torture myself going up them hills I have just taken on a job to print 38 nudes so will be stuck in my darkroom  but have fun you lot


My my, no takers from the gents after your leading comment


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Is it still okay to join?
> 
> Ive requested a day off, but this should be fine, and my new wheel should be here tomorrow, so no excuses this time!




Yes of course it is, just come along, no problem, I gather you have gleaned the start time/meeting place etc from all the blurb in this thread!


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> My my, no takers from the gents after your leading comment




Oh "H" you just beat me to it, obviously I would rather go and help Sig!!!!!!!


----------



## Davywalnuts (12 Feb 2009)

Hi DJ, thanks!

Yes, all read and all aux faix with it! 

Love hills so looking forward to it!

However, the new wheel is now going to be here monday, annoyingly!! Least my braking power downhill on new rims will be good!


----------



## Radius (12 Feb 2009)

Peloton's getting ever larger!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Feb 2009)

Who's going to be in charge of the Broom Van?


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

Radius said:


> Peloton's getting ever larger!





Yes it is Radius! It's good to have a couple of people on board who I don't think have been on a cycle chat ride before, correct me if I am wrong.

I am concerned that the group sticks together and that no one feels left behind or forgotten, so I have thought of some simple ideas to keep the group together, nothing to be alarmed about I will just run them by everyone at the start.

Also I have contacted, the Herne Hill velodrome, to check it is ok to bring the group in, I also rather cheekily asked if we could have a go on the track, I am not really expecting the answer to be yes to the last question, but I thought I would try my luck!

I will make sure everyone coming is PM'd with my number on Monday incase they are running late have problems etc.

See ya!!!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Feb 2009)

dj, I can bring the walkie talkies if this helps (for ride leader and back marker). They can be useful but will only work up to 1.5 miles apart... so we couldn't get THAT spread out!


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the offer Helen, we have our phones, I think we will stick to that. We just have to ride as a group that's all, I am as guilty as anyone for haring off and losing people, so I think it's just requires a slightly different mentality to ride as a group.

The main thing is that everyone enjoys themselves.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Feb 2009)

Weather forecast looking good - 9 degrees and sunshine. Positively tropical!


----------



## tdr1nka (12 Feb 2009)

Currently snow is falling but not settling.


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Tied together by a rope going up the Hill like mountaineers?


I like this idea, seems like it will be less effort for me


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Feb 2009)

Not in this lifetime! Or not unless I get a V6 motor attached to the trike.

Are you going to be riding your bike that seems to have accidentally lost all its gears?


----------



## DJ (12 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> Tied together by a rope going up the Hill like mountaineers?
> 
> *Velodrome should be good*.




I'm expecting Chris Boardman impressions


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Feb 2009)

so - is it 11am next Tuesday?


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> so - is it 11am next Tuesday?





That's correct, 11am Tuesday the 17th of Feb, inside the Herne hill entrance to Brockwell park.

I take it you will be joining us.


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Feb 2009)

I may well, although the weather forecast looks yech....

it occured to me that I bought my first road bike about 50 metres from the park gate.


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I may well, although the weather forecast looks yech....
> 
> it occured to me that I bought my first road bike about 50 metres from the park gate.





Ah was it a ridgeback from Herne Hill cycles per chance?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Feb 2009)

Ridgeback, bejesus. It was a Claud Butler from Don Louis. It cost a fiver. Campag (5 speed) included.


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I may well, although the weather forecast looks yech...


Is this irony (which I'm rubbish at detecting)?...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=3382


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Feb 2009)

no - I was looking at Metcheck, which has light rain - and the wind from the north, north west.

Excuse the gloom - I've just posponed our annual club ride because of black ice. 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=24086

Tuesdays ride will be wonderful


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

I see! I find Metcheck does often feel gloomier. There's some reason for this (my husband, a sailor, once told me the difference between the models that the two sites use to produce weather reports, and is able to make more sense of it, but I can't remember what that was now). I tend to go with the most positive-looking forecast (and then get rained on!)

I saw you had to postpone your ride, that's a real shame! The CC ride of early January had to be postponed because of the weather too, it's so disappointing when everyone's keen. But I am sure the weather will be lovely on Tuesday for all of us. In fact we'll probably overheat or get sunstroke or something!


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Ridgeback, bejesus. It was a Claud Butler from Don Louis. It cost a fiver. Campag (5 speed) included.




Oop's bit of a difference there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Feb 2009)

well it should put you on notice that

- I may need help finding my reading glasses
- you'll have to speak up a bit
- I have to stop for a wee every two miles


----------



## Davywalnuts (13 Feb 2009)

My new rear wheel and new BB have arrived!! Am like a fat kid eating cake!! Well, thats after lunch.. hehe!

Cya all tuesday!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2009)

Right guys... nope.. just can't get the time off work.
So happy hill climbing and I hope to see you on the next one..


----------



## DJ (13 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Right guys... nope.. just can't get the time off work.
> So happy hill climbing and I hope to see you on the next one..




That's a shame Ian, ah well we shall think of you when we are in the Partridge.

Maybe see you in March if we both make it to the next one!


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Feb 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Right guys... nope.. just can't get the time off work.


Sorry to hear that! What a shame that I'll be piling on the miles whilst you're slaving away over a hot desk (or whatever you do).


----------



## Radius (13 Feb 2009)

Got the bike sor'id today, so that's good, front brake now works


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Feb 2009)

BBC weather forecast now changed to rain  Oh well, a bit of water shouldn't wash us away!


----------



## DJ (14 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> BBC weather forecast now changed to rain  Oh well, a bit of water shouldn't wash us away!




Who know's we shall just wait and see.


----------



## Radius (14 Feb 2009)

Argh no mudguards! D'you think if I order some raceblades from Wiggle they'll get here before Tuesday!?


----------



## topcat1 (14 Feb 2009)

Damn! I'll be working later due to the staff on leave, sorry guys.


----------



## DJ (14 Feb 2009)

Radius said:


> Argh no mudguards! D'you think if I order some raceblades from Wiggle they'll get here before Tuesday!?




Try going to Herne Hill cycles or phone them up first.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Feb 2009)

So topcat1 can't make it  what's the roll call of hillclimbers for Tuesday now then? Need to know how many rounds it will be at the Windmill so we all get one in


----------



## Radius (14 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Try going to Herne Hill cycles or phone them up first.



They might cost a fair bit more though?


----------



## DJ (14 Feb 2009)

Radius said:


> They might cost a fair bit more though?




True, TBH I think the weather will be ok , a bit windy, unless we are in the lee of a hill might get the odd shower! But don't worry about it.


----------



## Radius (14 Feb 2009)

Yeah think I'll just not bother, winter's nearly over now


----------



## DJ (14 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> http://www.mapmyride.com/ride/united-kingdom/herne-hill/648704140083
> 
> 
> couldn't sleep, so edited the route for this ride instead! It now takes in my tweeks, the detour up to the pub and I have changed it to encompass the same down hill stretch that everyone enjoyed so much on tdr1nka's bleak mid winter ride.
> ...



So this is the updated roll call. NO TC!!! Still a good turn out.


----------



## DJ (15 Feb 2009)

Ok, I am excited about this, I will PM my mobile number to everyone on the list tomorrow, still time there could be some more taker's.

It will likeley be slightly warmer than we are used to at the moment, but there is a chance it will rain, in my experiance though, the weather goes around London . So dress accordingly, even bring your orange hat's if you wish!


----------



## Auntie Helen (15 Feb 2009)

Yes, for those of you who haven't seen my thread about my fetching new hat, I shall be bringing it along for photo opportunities to see if any of us actually looks good in it. I know I don't. I'll buy anyone a  who allows themselves to be photographed – and the photo to be posted here – in that hat.

Just as a warning, this is what it looks like on me:


----------



## Radius (15 Feb 2009)

Think I'll get a pic in that hat, Might be able to get a drink out of it pull it off.


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

Helen, couldn't you just bring the dog? She look's like sshe might be good company!


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

Ok guy's, the weather report has changed yet again, see what did I tell you ? You just don't know what the weather is going to do!

There is a large high pressure hanging around over most of the country, as long as that stay's in place then it will be dry. It's blocking the wet weather coming in from the Atlantic and down from the north. So let's just hope it stay's that way until dusk tommorow.

As, I said before, everyone who's name is still on the list will be getting a PM with my mobile number, any problems just let me know! Or put a message up on here!

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

The dog is good company (but too old to run up hills for 20 miles), the hat less so. Still it looks like I won't need to wear the hat in anger, due to hopeful disappearance of rainclouds suggested in latest weather forecast. 

I was going to clean my bike today but the Cycling Photo Challenge is of a dirty bike so I may have to leave the cleaning for a few days so it can get REALLY mucky in London before I photograph it.

See you all tomorrow! I shall avail myself of some cake or flapjack or something to share around, seeing as SigSilverprinter is unable to attend this ride. Don't want you all fainting through lack of nourishment!


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

User3143 said:


> Just to confirm, is the ride 1030hrs or 1100hrs?




We are looking to set off at 1100 hrs. 

D


----------



## dellzeqq (16 Feb 2009)

BE WARNED

this ride takes us past the house in which I grew up, my junior school, possibly past my secondary school, almost every park I played football in as a kid, past my favourite art gallery, and some buildings that I, for one, think are interesting. I can point out where there was farmland, where there were prefabs, and any number of other little bygones. 

It'll be like being trapped inside Little Britain goes Local History for a couple of hours.......


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Feb 2009)

Ill wear the hat and have a photo for a muffin instead? hehehe!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

No muffins but I do have some chocolate cookies that I can bribe you with for a behatted photograph!


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Feb 2009)

hehehe! Deal! hehehe!


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

I'm willing to be photographed with the hat without bribes.
Looking forward to the local history ride with Dell seeing as we will be finishing the ride at the pub where I had my wedding reception which is also opposite my brothers old secondary school.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

Well I'm completely hopeless about London, I only know the bit around Charing Cross/Waterloo where I worked for a while, so it's all new to me. Any local colour, to be provided by Delzeqq or Tdr1nka, will be much appreciated!


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

On the Bleak Mid Winter Ride we rode past a house which on I had worked on the flat roof of some five years ago, some said asked if this had been deliberate.


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

with all this talk of photo's I take it some one will be bringing a camera? Would that be you tdr1nka?

Perhap's everyone should have a shot, of themselves in the hat in front of their fave South London landmark! 

**think's** dellzeqq in front of his old school
tdr1nka in front of his brother's house
Radius ...........erm in front of the pub!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would be infront of or underneath the Crystal Palace radio mast!

People from not around here would have to find there fave photo opportunity enroute!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

I'm bringing my camera along of course... but my pics of the Billericay ride weren't that great so I hope someone else has one. And of course I hope we can find a convenient wheelie bin as a tripod!


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> with all this talk of photo's I take it some one will be bringing a camera? Would that be you tdr1nka?
> 
> Perhap's everyone should have a shot, of themselves in the hat in front of their fave South London landmark!
> 
> ...



My brother's old school! If we were going to his house we'd be going via Shepherds Bush & White City.

A group shot on the bandstand on Clapham Common would be nice.


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> My brother's old school! If we were going to his house we'd be going via Shepherds Bush & White City.
> 
> A group shot on the bandstand on Clapham Common would be nice.




Oh sorry I have a terrible memory!

Yes that sound's good on the banstand.
Otherwise we will be stopping for photos all the time!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

I don't stop for photos, I take 'em as I'm going along. Which is probably why they aren't very good as the only view I tend to get is of chaps' backsides...


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I don't stop for photos, I take 'em as I'm going along. Which is probably why they aren't very good as the only view I tend to get is of chaps' backsides...


----------



## Radius (16 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> with all this talk of photo's I take it some one will be bringing a camera?



I'd bring my D300 and stuff but my kit would probably weigh more than my bike 



> Radius ...........erm in front of the pub!!!!!!!!!!!!



Petty


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

Radius said:


> I'd bring my *D300 *and stuff but my kit would probably weigh more than my bike
> 
> 
> 
> Petty






Or my eos 20D


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

Just checked my metearological chums and it looks like we have a warm dry but overcast day tomorrow.


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

Ok, so ilovebikes has pulled out due to tonsilitis so Helen I am far more likely to be able to meet you at your car and escort you in to Brockwell park.

I haven't heard back from the velodrome people. When ever I have been past it has always been open, and I have just gone in.

So we will check it out tommorow and see what happens.


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

Yay! Flash Mob the velodrome.
A great band name too!


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

Now you need to send the velodrome a letter asking what admin staff they have?


----------



## Radius (16 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Or my eos 20D



No competition there matey


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Yay! Flash Mob the velodrome.
> *A great band name too!*






Well, I am an improving, mouth organ player,anyone else?


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

Radius said:


> No competition there matey




ooooo well i bet I have a longer lense than you


----------



## Radius (16 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> ooooo well i bet I have a longer lense than you



Longer than 300mm?


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

Men comparing lens lengths again, sigh 

dj, I'll text you when I arrive at the parking spot so you can rescue me and escort me to the start (a male escort )

For Flash Mob the band I can play piano, if that helps!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Ok, so ilovebikes has pulled out due to tonsilitis


Poor ilovebikes 

I have a sneaky suspicion it's an excuse because he knew he couldn't pull off wearing the orange hat!


----------



## DJ (16 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Men comparing lens lengths again, sigh
> 
> dj, I'll text you when I arrive at the parking spot so you can rescue me and escort me to the start (a male escort
> 
> For Flash Mob the band I can play piano, if that helps!





1 moothy
1 piano player

Anymore?


----------



## Radius (16 Feb 2009)

I play guitar (lectric), so might be able to help with the band. It could be rather good in the end


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

*hands CoG some maracas*


----------



## tdr1nka (16 Feb 2009)

See ya in the morning!


----------



## iLB (16 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Poor ilovebikes
> 
> I have a sneaky suspicion it's an excuse because he knew he couldn't pull off wearing the orange hat!



do i need a doctors note to excuse myself then?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Feb 2009)

Have a good ride you Hill Billies...sounds like it will be a good sing song  in the pub afterwards!
Take care.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Thank you Aperitif!

I even washed my trike for this ride so I won't win your cycle photo competition now unless we go through some off-road muddy farm tracks (unlikely around Dulwich)


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Have a good ride you Hill Billies...sounds like it will be a good sing song  in the pub afterwards!
> Take care.




I can fit my moothy in my pocket, I am just wondering how "H" is going to manage with a piano on her trike!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Well I do have a digital stage piano under the bed upstairs; if we tied together two bike trailers I could possibly drag it behind my bike; only it weighs 30kg so that would be rather hard work up the hills!


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I do have a digital stage piano under the bed upstairs; if we tied together two bike trailers I could possibly drag it behind my bike; only it weighs 30kg so that would be rather hard work up the hills!




Sound's plausible..........................and if you reply to this post then it mean's you are almost certainly going to be late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So stop gabbering woman.


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2009)

That was fun. Thanks dj!


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

Thank's everyone for coming I thoroughly enjoyed the company, very impressed you managed to post back on here before me User3143 on your return!!

Very glad even the rain didn't seem to dampen our spirit's!!!


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Feb 2009)

You'z lot been in the pub alll afternoon huh? Shame I missed this one - would have much preferred it to the day I had at work 

Many pics?


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2009)

Many pics. Most of them of such a sensational and scurrilous nature that you will never, ever get to see them. 'Bacchanalian' doesn't get close.

The velodrome was odd. Exciting, but kind of worrying.


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka reporting in after collecting the offspring!
A lovely ride, good to see you all again and a pleasure to meet everyone that I'd not already met.

dellzeqq cycling in top hat, cane and cape was a sight to behold.
Was that really Champagne in his bottle?

The velodrome was decidedly odd...................


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

Great ride David, thanks for organising it! 
...but we want pics! (and the videos, if there were actually videos, of the velodrome, which was more  than odd )

Nice to meet those I hadn't, and now I've uncovered dellzeqq's cc identity, which was duly withheld during the ride


----------



## emab (17 Feb 2009)

Thank you David for the ride
I thought that after enjoying such company I had better re christen my self and sign up to the order that is CYCLE CHAT, no turning back now...


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Feb 2009)

Good to have you aboard emab!


----------



## emab (17 Feb 2009)

why thank you,
although i'm not sure what you are all talking about, the velodrome was fantastic!


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

Gday Emmet, post a pic of your bike so I can be the first to say 'slack chain'


----------



## emab (17 Feb 2009)

is that a scratch i see on your bike jack?


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Feb 2009)

If I have to tell you two to stop stroking your forks again there'll be trouble!


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

but but but but but...there's a DENT


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

Radius said:


> but but but but but...there's a DENT




I think the only dent is in Emett's pride for being beaten up that hill by Dellzeqq!!!!!

Shame on you lad. 

and you Radius for pretending you slipped you gear's or something!!


----------



## emab (17 Feb 2009)

shame, shame, shame
nothing can pull me out of this maelstrom of shame.
not even a 3:1 ratio of fixed pride...


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

I will do a bit of a write up in the morning, cos my misses has decided she want's to use the computer !!!! Women honestly!!

I think we will have to wait for Auntie to get back, before we see the pic's!!!

I hope that schlep up to darkest Essex isn't too bad!!


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I think the only dent is in Emett's pride for being beaten up that hill by Dellzeqq!!!!!
> 
> Shame on you lad.



Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Walking? Whatever next...



> and you Radius for pretending you slipped you gear's or something!!



Fine, you can choose not to believe me, but I STILL *rode* up the hill, even after having to perform a hill start on the biggest chainring on a 12% hill...


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

Radius said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Walking? Whatever next...
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, you can choose not to believe me, but I STILL *rode* up the hill, even after having to perform a hill start on the biggest chainring on a 12% hill...




True and i'm very proud of you lad**pats on head patronisingly**


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> True and i'm very proud of you lad**pats on head patronisingly**



*middlefinger*


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

Oh ugh yoof honestly** feigns offence**


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

I suppose we _did_ terrorise an old lady after all. Luckily you weren't there for that


----------



## DJ (17 Feb 2009)

Just want to say, thank's for the beer, Helen. 

The old lady has walked back in the room, so will want the computer back now!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

You called her 'Old Lady' dj? That would be a eunuchising offence in Auntie Helen's household!

Am about to do a proper write-up once I've sorted out the photos, resized them a bit, uploaded them, removed some of the fuzzy ones etc etc. I do have a great video of the velodrome, though, that I shall put up first.

By the way, it was great to see you all (some again)! Well worth the 160 mile round trip which involved me spending five and three quarters hours in the car


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I think the only dent is in Emett's pride for being beaten up that hill by Dellzeqq!!!!!
> 
> Shame on you lad.
> 
> and you Radius for pretending you slipped you gear's or something!!



....like I said at the time, there's no shame in being beaten up a hill by somebody who's 37 years older than you, and has only one knee.....


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2009)

*waits patiently for Helen's cyclogs mileage*


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

Nice one on the driving Helen, good to meet you


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Cyclogs mileage has now been posted, Ian. I'm still way behind you  I should get some points for the car mileage too, though, I think!


----------



## ianrauk (17 Feb 2009)

Helen, you are an inspiration. 
You have single handedly managed to get me to get my lazy ass out bed in the mornings and add more miles to my commute... and I am loving it...


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Velodrome video here:

http://s287.photobucket.com/albums/...London Ride/?action=view&current=DSCF4692.flv


----------



## Sittingduck (17 Feb 2009)

Some speed merchants on that vid


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Still faffing with photos. They'll be low-ish res on Photobucket (like the video) but if anyone wants a higher-res version, PM me your email address and the filenames from Photobucket and I'll email them. The video proper high-res is 8.2mb. The photos will be about 780k each.

Write up will be with you in half an hour, once I've sharpened my quill pen and persuaded Uncle James to make me a cuppa!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Special discount, those who order more than 50 will get a 5% reduction. As long as you agree to wear the orange hat to work for a day. With the toggle done up around the chin!


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Feb 2009)

Should I be thankful the pic of me wearing the hat isn't posted?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

...it will be.

Just read Delzeqq's post above about the bacchanalian events. I must have been on a different ride as I don't remember anything that can class as that - sadly. Or was that before I arrived ?


----------



## Origamist (17 Feb 2009)

djtheglove said:


> I think the only dent is in Emett's pride for being beaten up that hill by Dellzeqq!!!!!
> 
> Shame on you lad.
> 
> and you Radius for pretending you slipped you gear's or something!!



Sounds like a lot of fun, shame I had to work...

Radius has an excuse for every occasion. Last time his trackie bottom cord tangled around his crank when going up towards Crystal Palace. Yeah right...


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Feb 2009)

Origamist said:


> Radius has an excuse for every occasion. Last time his trackie bottom cord tangled around his crank when going up towards Crystal Palace. Yeah right...



He was simply simulating a 'clipless moment' before he tries SPDs.


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen’s view of the Hilly South London ride

Why does anyone ever drive in London? It’s horrendous! Certainly it seemed odd that I was voyaging forth from the countryside of North East Essex to the Big Smoke… to go cycling!

I left home at 8:15am to meet everyone at 11am at Brockley Park. No problem, thought I, especially when I arrived in the Catford area (just 4 miles to go) by 10am. However I had found a rather impressive traffic jam and being a bit rubbish about London geography had no idea of any alternative routes. So I sat in the jam, doing about 1 mile every 20 minutes, talking myself out of dumping the car and cycling to the park (I probably wouldn’t have found the way). 

A mile away from my parking zone in Dulwich, especially selected by djtheglove, my car decided to give me a big red warning light of a thermometer and I saw that my engine temp was very high. I wound down the window – yes, the bonnet smelled. I couldn’t think of what to do about it so carried on sitting in the traffic jam, hoping it would clear soon, hoping the car wouldn’t erupt in geysers of steam, preparing to leg it out of the door if the engine caught fire.

Fortunately I eventually got past the roadworks without explosion or waterspout and found my way to dj’s recommended parking zone, a side road with rather crumbly edges. I got the bike out of the car, started to fix the seat back on and dj appeared as my escort to the rest of the group in Brockley Park. So off we went.

Fortunately I wasn’t the last to arrive as Davywalnuts had had to stop for a puncture. We found our way to the public loos (much needed after a three-and-a-quarter hour journey) and then posed for the obligatory self-timed photograph. Sorry that the park bench cuts some of our feet up. People are as follows:
Emab, User1314, User3143, Delzeqq, Radius, djtheglove, Tdr1nka, Davywalnuts and Auntie Helen.






We set off and soon arrived at the Herne Hill Velodrome, not quite what I was expecting but a very interesting place. There was a smallish group of kids going round on it and we watched a young boy trundling around the top of the banking. Djtheglove put his organiser hat on, chatted up the guy leading the kids’ group, and got permission for us to go on the velodrome. Well, not all of us, the guy didn’t like the idea of a trike on there, but the rest were allowed to have a go.




















Conclusion was, it’s very weird!

Anyway, after another loo stop at the Velodrome and some biscuits brought along by Yours Truly we set off. It was now half past twelve and we’d managed about two miles in total so things were going well!





We settled in for the hilly ride towards the Partridge at Bromley. Might I just say at this point that a recumbent rider gets a rather low-down view of any cyclists she is following, so I offer a few photographs of male backsides in lycra for you here and you can see if you can identify them from this view.





The hills had loomed large in my mind as scary things that went on forever. The reality was they were OK, manageable, even if the rest of the group got a quick breather at the top whilst they waited for me (except for Tdr1nka who kindly bore me company all the way up). I tried to take some pics of the hills but you can’t really see how steep they are from the photos.





The Partridge Pub at Bromley, a converted Bank, was a good place to stop and have a cuppa and also some more biscuits. We took over their little outside garden area, filling it with bikes and people in lycra. It was also at this point that we had the Silly Hat Competition, to see if anyone can carry it off. My conclusion is that both Davywalnuts and Emab can.











































Radius also demonstrated the variety of things you can do with a Buff.





After our stop we wended our way back towards Clapham Common through Beckenham (I think!), including more hills, and a fab downhill. Downhills seemed to become races rather frequently (perhaps the uphills were races too but I could never tell from the back!). 

On one hill (which was pretty steep) the road was slightly damp so I didn’t have enough traction and was spinning my back wheel. djtheglove gallantly came to the rescue, pushing me up the hill whilst running (he must be mad!) Also got a push from Tdr1nka on another occasion. Helpful chaps!

There was a fair amount of the journey on the flat, though, which suited me more.





We arrived at Clapham Common in some light drizzle but a few drinks sorted that out. The obligatory group shots followed:




















Anyway it was a great day’s riding, although hilly in places it was good exercise and good company. Many thanks to djtheglove for organising it!

I got home at about 8pm after another slow drive out of London. Still it was worth it for the exercise and company. Roll on the next ride, 7th March in Hertfordshire!


----------



## dellzeqq (17 Feb 2009)

I've just remembered my conversation with the Barman of the Century

'A glass of rioja please'

'Red, white, or rose?'


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Feb 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I've just remembered my conversation with the Barman of the Century
> 
> 'A glass of rioja please'
> 
> 'Red, white, or rose?'



You can take the man out of Lambeth............

I love this pic of Emab and his 'Blue Circle Cement' courier bag!


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Feb 2009)

Slideshow of all my photos:

http://s287.photobucket.com/albums/... Hilly South London Ride/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Radius (17 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> He was simply simulating a 'clipless moment' before he tries SPDs.



Look, first of all Matt you clearly saw the elastic , and I've got the offcuts to prove it 
and Helen, if you'd carried on recording, you'd have seen me overtake just after I leave that shot, can't you see how I start to go for it?


----------



## DJ (18 Feb 2009)

I still can't see the photo's, now that I'm at work!!!!!

Great right up thanks Helen. There were some highlight's for me, first one of which was meeting some new people dellzeqq (was that the most expensive bike I have ridden in company with)? and Walnut'svery impressed with Davy's sprint from Sheen to meet us and his surcum navigation of South London all the way from Brentford.! and managing to recrute a new member to the forum, emab, welcome. 

It was interesting but not surprising to discover that Lee is just as fast on an upright as he is on a trike, I am sure he was getting a little puffed by the end though good to see you again Lee. 

tdr1nka's purposefull wining about the hill's made me laugh the whole day.

The velodrome was , just odd wasn't it!!!!!What's the matter with riding on flat bit's of tarmac?

Of course no one has mentioned the bmx track!!! One of our group attempting it on a fixie!!!! In the rain aswell!!!


Lovely pint of beer at the end also. (Even if the barman was the most confused man in London).


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Feb 2009)

I meant also to add that this upstanding, law-abiding citizen was lured into several acts of lawbreaking by the assembled group. We jumped some red lights (always by accident... or so I was assured) and at the end dj managed to lead me the wrong way up a one-way street so I had to cycle on the pavement.


----------



## DJ (18 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I meant also to add that this upstanding, law-abiding citizen was lured into several acts of lawbreaking by the assembled group. We jumped some red lights (always by accident... or so I was assured) and at the end dj managed to lead me the wrong way up a one-way street so I had to cycle on the pavement.




Oh "H" didn't I tell you that was you're initiation in to the Sarf Lundun Posse!!!


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Feb 2009)

Wot! Does that mean I am now a Sarf Lunduner?

Is that an improvement or general worsening of status for this Essex girl?


----------



## DJ (18 Feb 2009)

?


----------



## Aperitif (18 Feb 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I've just remembered my conversation with the Barman of the Century
> 
> 'A glass of rioja please'
> 
> 'Red, white, or rose?'



He must have been "off his rioja"

Excellent reportage Helen - you should probably receive the honararium of 'Official War Photographer' for the CycleChat Army. Thanks for relating the exploits and 'keeping it wheel' - makes me think I shouldn't have been at 'work'!

Well done for organising too dj - soon there will be enough 'top brass' to hold an 'organisers ride'...


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Feb 2009)

'Whining'?

Next time we go up hills Gipsy, Central and Annerley.


----------



## Davywalnuts (18 Feb 2009)

Hey everyone!

My legs are f**ked! hahaha! But am still buzzing!

Anyhow, really really great day yesterday, loved it big time! So thank you eveyone for waiting for me and making the whole day really enjoyable! Great organisation and unity when cycling, you all really are a great bunch and really good to meet you all. Thanks Auntie H for the drink and cookies and CoG for the biscuits, alas of which half of one ended up on the floor! And a big thanks again to CoG in making sure I got to Kingston as I was completely lost and very Zombiefied and getting ratty! haha!

I finally got home last night just gone 6 and treated myself to a phat fish n chips! Total miles were just under 62, which is just my longest ever and for certain the most hillyest route i've ever been on. 

The velodrome, was, awesome, I loved it! The hills were very trying, but a really good workout. Downhills, well, I get a bit of a buzz and go loopy and become a speed merchant! hehehe! Photos are brilliant, thanks, nice to see the album starts with my arse!! hahaha! I must point out though, I came from Bedfont, not Brentford.. But a final thanks to DJ & TDR for the time and effort for the route and officialating on it in keeping us all together. 

Hopefully see you in on the next one! I know need to learn to walk right again! hahaha!


----------



## redjedi (18 Feb 2009)

Great write-up AH, I really wish I could have been there now 

I now realise why you enjoy cycling your trike so much, I hope you enjoyed the view 

Good to see some more new faces and the regular old ones 

(Can I finish every sentance with a different smilie?*  )

I'm really looking forward to next ride I can make. I may even have to drag my hungover self to Herts one on the 7th 



* it appears I can


----------



## Radius (18 Feb 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Thanks Auntie H for the drink and cookies and CoG for the biscuits, alas of which half of one ended up on the floor!



Ah yes, I know this feeling, but I think Tdr1nka is the only one who saw my unfortunate incident with Helen's biscuit just after the velodrome


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Feb 2009)

Me? I saw nothing.


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Feb 2009)

What happened to my biscuit?


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Feb 2009)

redjedi said:


> I now realise why you enjoy cycling your trike so much, I hope you enjoyed the view


Of course I did, it's the main reason I go 

Hope you can join us on the next one...


----------



## Radius (18 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Me? I saw nothing.





Auntie Helen said:


> What happened to my biscuit?



No, don't worry...I ate it.


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Feb 2009)




----------



## Radius (18 Feb 2009)

Well I'm alive, so what ever was on there couldn't have been all that bad...


----------



## Auntie Helen (18 Feb 2009)

Forgot to mention a brief vignette of a conversation with that ever-so-gentlemanly djtheglove.

He was talking about a cycling acquaintance of his and he said, "He's _even_ slower than you, Auntie Helen."


----------



## emab (19 Feb 2009)

tdr1nka;593774Emab and his 'Blue Circle Cement' courier bag!:D[/QUOTE said:


> Never have I been so offended!
> Me adorn myself with something that those smelly, hard working fiends wear, NEVER.
> That, I will tell you is a fakenger bag, and don't you forget it


----------



## tdr1nka (19 Feb 2009)

Hee Hee, didn't you spot I was also carrying a Timbuktu 'fakenger' bag?
In my bag collection I have an 'Essex Chronicle' paper round bag that I use for my shopping.

I have been a courier in the past but only on foot or motorbike.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 Feb 2009)

emab said:


> Never have I been so offended!
> Me adorn myself with something that those smelly, hard working fiends wear, NEVER.
> That, I will tell you is a fakenger bag, and don't you forget it



aren't you supposed to be doing your homework?


----------



## Radius (19 Feb 2009)

Ha I'd like to see that


----------

